# Barnsdale Classic - It's Here!!!!



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

It's here and it's a keeper. Custom made just for me by Dave Barnsdale .... 


These pictures are the best I can do with the 80K file size limit -- but you should see it in person -- it's dynamite!!!


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Nice anodized camo .....


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Classic 3


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Classic 4


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Classic 5


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Classic 6


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Capo*

Great looking bow! What is all that weird looking hardware attached to the top wheel and what is it for?
Jbird


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Classic 7


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Hi Jbird,

Created by Loyd Napier (Native American Archery – Red Man Bows), it's one of the smoothest and most accurate wheel systems on the market. The system shot straight when it was first introduced and still does. 

The turnbuckles that you see also make this system the easiest bow to time. And you'll notice that there aren't any cables attached to the limb axle. The cables are steel aircraft cable and they're attached to the turnbuckle. They don't stretch and once adjusted, they're set and won't move.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cool Concept*

Looks like it balances the cable and should minimize cam lean too.
With the string coming down the center of the wheel, everything is in balance with the exception of cable guard torque. What letoff is available with the wheels?
Jbird


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Awesome looking bow, Capo*

Capo,

Looks like it was worth waiting for!
That is the best looking Barnsdale that I've seen so far.
It puts my Red Man to shame and I think my Red Man's good looking.
I really like the color combination you have on your bow.
It's the most exotic camo bow I have ever seen anywhere.
Dave has took the finish of the bow to a much higher level.
Congratulations on finally getting it.
Bet you're excited. 


Sag.


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*SWEEEEEEEEEEEET*

Congrtulations. That is a really nice looking bow. My only question is why didn't you get Wedel Cams? I really like the Zebrawood limbs. Good shooting!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Where can I find the teck stuff on the WEDEL cam???


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Jbird,

These wheels run around 55% let-off with a generous valley and a soft wall that builds quickly.

This particular bow has a 57% let-off. Your right, there's some (but not much) cam lean with this set-up. Unlike the more conventional system, there's no way to adjust lean by twisting the cables. But it's not a problem.


Hey Sag,

You bet, it was worth every minute. I went down to the club today to get some sight settings and decided to force everyone there to look at it ....   They all agree that it's a beauty – and I didn't have to twist a single arm ...   

Yes, the anodized finish is far better than the more recent Red Man bows. It doesn't show up well in these pics, but this bow was polished and it has a nice glossy finish to it. Dave did take it to a new level.

The best improvement is in the grip. I love the flat wide grip with soft edges and it feels great. 

I'll e-mail you some info and high resolution pictures tomorrow. You're really going to like the zebrawood limbs -- they're beautiful !!!!



HV,

I already have two sets of the original 65% Wedel Cams. One set is on a Red Man bow that I use for 3-D. It' s a fast, sweet and accurate shooter. The other set is waiting for another new Barnsdale bow .... :

The Wedel Cams are really nice when set-up properly. But if I had to choose just one system, I'd go with the Classic. It's all just personal preference and unlike most archers, I'm nuts about the low let-off, long valley and soft wall found on the Classic. I have a few problems with trying to achieve a clean release and these wheels help me pull through the shot. They're super smooth, fast and accurate to boot.

I'll probably shoot the Classic all winter and switch to the Wedel Cams next spring -- not sure.


Whitetail99,

There isn't much tech info out there regarding the Wedel Cams. They're made by Stewart Bowman and are available on his Accu-Riser bow and Dave's Ultimate-X bow. You can get technical info and buy them as a separate package direct from Stewart.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Capo
By the way my old 8N is painted red!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Capo said:


> *Hi Jbird,
> 
> Created by Loyd Napier (Native American Archery – Red Man Bows), it's one of the smoothest and most accurate wheel systems on the market. The system shot straight when it was first introduced and still does.
> 
> The turnbuckles that you see also make this system the easiest bow to time. And you'll notice that there aren't any cables attached to the limb axle. The cables are steel aircraft cable and they're attached to the turnbuckle. They don't stretch and once adjusted, they're set and won't move. *


this is very interesting how barnsdale has redmen archery when high country archery bought out loyd napier and red man archery in 2000!


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

fastpassthrough,

Yeah, that whole story was very confusing. When I first spoke with High Country they told me that they bought all remaining stock and that money had exchanged hands. When I spoke with them again, a couple of weeks later, they said that they had no idea of what I was talking about and had not purchased anything (or intended to) from native American Archery. Then my friend purchased a Red Man bow from High Country a few months later.

Then I finally got in touch with Loyd and he said that he didn't sell the company but was manufacturing a 42" ATA target bow for High Country. Throughout all of this I was still able to purchase equipment direct from Loyd.

Then Dave picked up the remaining stock from Loyd and made improvements to the line -- i.e., Classic and Ultimate-X.

It's hard to piece the whole story together, but it's my understanding that Loyd tried to sell the company or equipment stock on a few occasions -- only to have the deal fall through for one reason or another -- not sure.

Bottom line is that a great bow design is once again in great hands.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

whitetail99

I have plenty of extra green paint if ya need some ....  

It's Just the right shade and it covers red real well ....


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

steel cables? What about temperature changes, doesn't that make the cable lengths change? Unless always shooting indoors.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

stodr,

??? I never gave it any consideration before. 

In the winter, the bow goes from my car at 10 degrees to indoors at 65 degrees without problems. And from a hot car in the summer to outdoors without problems either. 

The only time I noticed a problem is on those really hot 90 plus degrees days with 95 plus percent humidity. The arrows tend to hit a little low. Could be me or the equipment - not sure.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Only thing that bothers me on this bow is the steel cables, there was a reason they were dumped years ago. 450 is a far better choice. No stretch and f it breaks it's quick to make another. Otherwise they look great.


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

stoder,
I'm not an engineer, and you being an airplane pilot, your training puts you alot closer to an engineer than I will ever be. I'm sure you know exactly how much your control cables expand and contract in different temps so that you can make those adjustments to be able to still control your aircraft. Of course, it would depend on what altitude you are at. The temp changes with altitude I think. (Do they make air planes that use control cables any more?) I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm being sarcastic, but I don't think that you thought out your question very well.
Bottom line is, the cables expand and contract with temp change. So does the aluminum riser, the wheels,and the limbs. I don't know if anyone has studied this effect on arrow impact. I will say that I doubt that there is an archer out there('cept maybe Cousin Dave) that can shoot good enough to tell the difference.

 Thanks, Dave


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Marcus,
I have been shooting a Redman bow and or wheel/cable/hard yoke almost exclusively for at least 10 years. I have never had a cable break and have never witnessed one break. I am sure that there has been some break. I just haven't had to deal with one yet. By the way, that cable can be changed pretty fast if you have one on hand...........Dave


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I have shot a hell of a lot of steel cable bows over the years and especially back when I could shoot much better than I can now. I can identify the difference now and could certainly identify it better then.

I never had a steel cable bow change impact due to temperature changes, NEVER.

Yeah Marcus, the steel cables were replaced by spectra commonly known as Fast Flight, which was really rotten because of the continual creep.

The change, pioneered by Hoyt, was for two reasons. One was to have something new to pander and the other was for flexibility in assembly of many different configurations of wheels and draw lengths.

Just because something is changed, do not assume that it is better, especially just because some manufacturer's marketing pimp says so.

JFC, do some people actually think that the industry went from steel cables directly to vectran/dyneema blended string and cable material. That would have been great but it did not happen that way.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

I love the steel cables on this bow and would choose them on this system over other options currently available. This system is as accurate and consistent as it gets and there isn't a bow out there that's easier to time and tune than this one.

My cables are going on at least five years now.

Ditto what FS560 said .... changing or eliminating something does not necessarily mean it's an improvement for the end user.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

Barnrat we have a trim botton to make very minor changes. I would guess the change would be so small you would never notice. but from what I understood that is one reason they got rid of them. I think mostly was because most people could not fix them at the house if somethin did go wrong. Just a question wondering if it shoots good I might be in the market to get one.


----------

